# C9, C9a2 and Afghanistan



## jmackenzie_15 (20 Jan 2007)

So for anyone that knows, ill ask the question and if you know the answer, please reply or enlighten me in PM fashion.
Im not sure if it would be a huge OPSEC violation, but lets not take any chances 

Im being deployed as a C9 gunner,(2RCR) I have a couple of questions regarding the weapons being used in theatre, since my COC can't seem to give me a definitive answer:

Will I be using the standard c9 or are we being issued the newer c9a2's with short/long barrels? I havn't seen any photo evidence
to suggest one way or another.

Also, do c9 gunners still get issued 9mm sidearms, or did they ever?

Thanks!


----------



## RHFC_piper (20 Jan 2007)

There are limited C9A2's in Afghanistan.  My section had one of each. As did all the other sections.

All the A2's over seas have been modded (vertical grips, rails, etc) and painted, for the most part. But you might want to look into mods yourself since you may not be getting an A2.

There are a lot of A2 barrels kicking around the CQ's in KAF, so you might, at least, be able to get a short barrel if nothing else.  Our gunner with the normal C9 had one A2 barrel, which he used as a primary.

As for a pistol; No... Pistols (should) go to Drivers, LAV gunners, Crew Commanders, C6 Gunner, and most likely, if there are any left over, you section commander and / or dismounted 2IC will take one.  

I hope that helps.  Good luck over there, and keep your head down.


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (20 Jan 2007)

Straight from the horses mouth, just what i needed.

Thanks Piper, will do.

Now, how do I go about "acquiring" a sidearm?   jk


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (20 Jan 2007)

Oh, one more question as well, is there or is there not any weight difference between the standard and a2 model? Ive heard a few different things..


----------



## RHFC_piper (20 Jan 2007)

There is, but its not much.. Once you start carrying 3 barrels + Ammo + gear + water, etc. you won't really notice a weight difference.

The bonuses to the A2 are the folding / telescoping stock and the shortened barrel.

When you get over there, look at the different C9 types around KAF. The US and Dutch both use them (with different names) but they all have different 'mods'.. the Dutch have a different type of collapsing stock... it's pretty cool looking.


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (20 Jan 2007)

Id like to try it out mainly because its shorter and has another hand grip... might make life easier... although I suppose i could probobly put a second hand grip on it myself anyway.

How much ammo did you guys carry? (pm)

The tac vest we have isnt exactly the greatest for carrying machine guns and ammo..


----------



## Yeoman (20 Jan 2007)

buy your own, or buy one from someone leaving that country.
Greg


----------



## Sig_Des (20 Jan 2007)

Yeoman said:
			
		

> buy your own, or buy one from someone leaving that country.
> Greg



I'm gonna assume you mean the vest, and not the gun  ;D


----------



## Yeoman (20 Jan 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> I'm gonna assume you mean the vest, and not the gun  ;D



of course, I mean if I had my choice I'd carry the fn minimi in 7.62 nato. no one would notice, it almost looks the same 
Greg


----------



## Trinity (20 Jan 2007)

This?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (20 Jan 2007)

Yeoman said:
			
		

> of course, I mean if I had my choice I'd carry the fn minimi in 7.62 nato. no one would notice, it almost looks the same
> Greg



If you are going for 7.62 why not just carry the C6? Isn't the 7.62 variant the Mk 48?


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (21 Jan 2007)

Yeoman said:
			
		

> buy your own, or buy one from someone leaving that country.
> Greg



Not a bad idea


----------

